# Health examinations for Partner Visa



## sugufu (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi!

My partner and I lodged our application for the partner visa yesterday. This morning the status changed from submitted to received.

Now it already says "actions required: health examination".
I hadn't presented my health check until they asked for it because it only lasts for one year and it's more than $300. 
Should I do it already or should I wait for them to e-mail me? I haven't received any notification at all in my mail, it just shows up in my immiaccount .

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

That's an automatic notification. The request would come from a person via email. Up to you to do it now or wait until requested, as you already know it's only valid for 12 months.


----------



## sugufu (Apr 20, 2018)

Ah! I thought that might've been the case. Thank you Skybluebrewer!


----------



## Ash22 (Mar 16, 2016)

sugufu said:


> Hi!
> 
> My partner and I lodged our application for the partner visa yesterday. This morning the status changed from submitted to received.
> 
> ...


We waited 5 months. If we'd known the processing times would increase this far we'd have likely waited a bit longer. We didn't want to wait for them to contact us but maybe we should have! We'll see &#128578;


----------



## ValeriaRV (Mar 16, 2018)

I just applied recently too and was thinking about completing the health exam as I've read it can speed up the process but I did not realize it costs so much!! :/


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

It does cost a lot. For myself and my two sons, it was right around $1000. We're in WA, so that could have raised the price a bit. I waited 6 months, then went and did the exams. Within just one month of submitting medicals, we received our grant.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

It doesn't move you up in queue. The only way it speeds things up is if you have a decision ready app and they don't have to request anything like the medical... they can just make the decision rather than request, wait for you to comply, then get back to the case.


----------



## maddieC (Aug 22, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> That's an automatic notification. The request would come from a person via email. Up to you to do it now or wait until requested, as you already know it's only valid for 12 months.


Is this automatic notification new? I applied Aug 2 2018 and received this however a friend applied May 2017 and did not receive it.

I'm worried that I need to do my health examination even though I have not yet been contacted.


----------



## Aussie partner (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi sugufu and Ash22,

What ended up happening with your visas and Health Assessments? Did they contact you via email to tell you to organise the Health Assessments? 

I had the same message the day after submitting and assumed it meant to get the Health Assessment done straight away. I've completed the online form (the one that asks you if you've ever had tuberculosis etc), but not sure if I should hold off on getting the assessment done.


----------



## Ash22 (Mar 16, 2016)

Our 300 was approved in 10 months so no issue with the medical expiring for us personally.


----------



## David_ (Sep 12, 2017)

Hey guys. I applied for my Partner Visa 820 about 2 weeks ago and received the same message ' Request for Health Examinations' straight after lodging my application. I now confirm it is an automatic notification.

However I intend to do my health checks as it's the only thing left to for an otherwise 'Decision Ready Application'.

For those you have done this medical, can someone give me the costs of one person?


----------



## Kristy80 (May 31, 2018)

Depends on what tests are required. We recently paid $360 for medical exam, HIV test and a chest xray.


----------



## sugufu (Apr 20, 2018)

Aussie partner said:


> Hi sugufu and Ash22,
> 
> What ended up happening with your visas and Health Assessments? Did they contact you via email to tell you to organise the Health Assessments?
> 
> I had the same message the day after submitting and assumed it meant to get the Health Assessment done straight away. I've completed the online form (the one that asks you if you've ever had tuberculosis etc), but not sure if I should hold off on getting the assessment done.


We applied the 27th June 2018 and still haven't heard anything at all. Estimated processing time says 21 to 28 months so looks like probably we are still going to have to wait for a good while. We haven't provided the medical exam yet. I might get it done when we are around 18 months in after the submission of our application (so around December 2019)

Good luck !


----------



## David_ (Sep 12, 2017)

I applied for my 820 Partner visa last month and got an instant message asking me to do my meds. I am intending to do my medicals soon. I've already spent $7120 + VAT for visa debit card so I will not stress over a $300 medical bill.

This won't speed up processing time but you never know - I'd rather make it a decision ready application.


----------

